# Couple o photos today



## Road Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

First one I mixed types up a bit.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

This is just Jars. Needs some color.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello,  Well they are nice looking glass.  Thanks for showing them.  I guess I will have to show some more of mine, but the things I look for are marks of the glass makers work and also of course the mold makers work also.  Have you had any glass with the Half-Leaf Mold Cavity Repair mark on them? 

 Also I wondered if you have a Flaccuss glass lid jar?
      [/b]  
    The C.L.FLACCUS C0.[/b] Pittsburg, PA. 1900-1928 / Polakâ€™s BOTTLES.      > He also indicated there is an F Inside a jar outline. [/b] I think this must be on the newer  ones.  

 RED Matthews


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

 Red I was not sure what you were talking about at first with the repair mark. I know I have seen it. Not sure if I still have it or which bottle it may have been.[&o]  

 Sorry ,don't have a Flaccus lid.


----------



## annie44 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Road Dog - I wish you'd come take some pictures of my bottles - I have been frustrated by my photography efforts lately.  I find it very hard to get good pictures of my New England glass.   Here's a group shot I took of some nicely colored bottles awhile back.....


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Annie. I'm no expert but you might try back lighting a darker back ground and placing your bottles maybe 18" to 2 feet in front of it then take your pictures. If you have a closeup setting on your camera try that too. Actually your photos look pretty good to me the way they are.


----------



## annie44 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that backlighting would help a lot -  but hadn't thought of trying a darker background.  I'll have to do some experimenting.  My best pictures are usually the ones taken outside in natural light, but lately it is too risky due to the millions of acorns pelting my roof, deck, and patio!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you photos look great Annie. I use a big window with a Macro setting. Sometimes a flash /Sometimes not. Best days a a bright overcast for me. The brighter the backround is I might decide to use a flash. The 2 pics in this post had no flash.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics Road Dog!....They look just right....What's the "Rumford lookalike" from Providence? Neat bottles.                            Joe


----------



## glass man (Nov 1, 2009)

VERY NICE BOTTLES! LOVE THE COLOR. YEAH,LIKE JOE SAW THE RUMFORD LOOKING BOTTLE AND DID A DOUBLE TAKE ! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks,Here is a better pic of that bottle.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 1, 2009)

Annie, try draping a white sheet over the couch with a piece of cardboard under for a stable platform..then take many pics from different angles and distances. The beauty of a digital camera. Try lighting with a regualr incandecent lamp from more or less directly above too.
 At night this method seems to work well for me. Also, mix it up with and without the flash.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2009)

The Hughesdale and the Rumford make a great pair!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 1, 2009)

I like the Hughesdale bottle!  I've only seen two before, they're pretty scarce compared to the Rumford bottles.


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES AND GREAT PICTURES! LOVE THE CLOSE UP OF THE HUGHESDALE! FIRST ONE I HAVE EVER SEEN! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Road Dog,

 I, too, had never seen the Hughesdale. It does look very Rumfordy.

 I went poking around and found that it probably looked Rumfordy for a reason. I found this in the November 1883 issue of the _Saint Louis Medical and Surgical Journal._

 "In July, 1882, the Supreme Court of Rhode Island, by Final 
 Decree, enjoined William H. Hughes, Theodore S. Hughes and 
 the Hughesdale Manufacturing Company from offering for sale 
 "Acid Phosphate," so-called, in any package which shall be a 
 substantial or colorable imitation of Horsford's Acid Phosphate. 

 Sept. 24, 1883, the Court decided that William H. Hughes 
 and Theodore S. Hughes, had violated said injunction by selling 
 the "Hughes Acid Phosphate," so-called, and that a writ of 
 attachment must issue against them, whereupon the said respond- 
 ents were fined $300 each. 

 The Rumford Chemical Works again warn all persons from 
 selling any imitation of Horsford's Acid Phosphate, or any Acid 
 Phosphate under any style of label, or form of package, for use 
 as a medicine or article of diet, or ingredient to be employed in 
 beverages or food ; or any proprietary article for use as a medi- 
 cine or beverage, under tne name of "Acid Phosphate," as they 
 will thereby infringe their trade-mark, copyright, or patents, 
 and render themselves liable for damages. 

 With reference to the above, it affords us pleasure to note the 
 prompt and vigorous action taken by the Rumford Chemical 
 Works in this case, and the recognition by the Supreme Court 
 of the rights of said corporation. The disreputable and growing 
 practice of infringing upon well-known and meritorious articles,, 
 after they have acquired reputation, popularity and value, should 
 be discountenanced by all respectable dealers, as it is by the 
 Courts, and the attempts of unscrupulous persons to build up a 
 business upon the capital of somebody else, and thus perpetrate 
 a wilful fraud upon the community, should be everywhere con- 
 demned; and the trade, moreover, should do all in their power 
 to protect the rights of individuals and corporations in the 
 exercise of a legitimate business. 

 1883.]"

 They were probably only too happy to publish this decision, as Rumford was an advertiser. Here is the text of the Rumford ad from the same issue:

 "Horsford's Acid Phosphate 

 IN 
 IMP 

 Seminal Losses. 

 impaired Vitality, 

 Spermatorrhoea. 

 We wish to call the attention of the profession to the action of Horsford's 
 Acid Phosphate on the organs of generation, when their power has become im- 
 paired through sexual excess, or from senile impotence. It is at once rejuvenating 
 and aphrodisiac in its effect. It appears to restore secretory organs that have been 
 deranged, to their normal condition, giving vigor where there has been debility, 
 and renewed strength where there has been exhaustion. 



 H. B. STOKER, M. D., Boston, says: "I have found Horsford's Acid 
 Phosphate serviceable, in a marked degree, in my treatment of spermatorrhoea." 

 E. W. JONES, M. D., Taunton, Mass., says: " Horsford's Acid Phosphate 
 was prescribed in a case of nervous prostration from seminal losses, with decided 
 beneficial effect." 

 C. S, ELLIS, M. D., Wabash, Ind., says: " I prescribed Horsford's Acid 
 Phosphate in a case of nervous debility and weakness of the sexual organs ; patient 
 4S years old ; he was much benefited." 

 R. W. ERWIN, M. D., Bay City, Michigan, says : " In some cases of weak- 
 ness following sexual indiscretions attended with nervousuess, it is useful." 



 Each case presents its own peculiarities for treatment, but as a general rule 
 we would suggest a half teaspoonful of Horsford's Acid Phosphate in half a tum- 
 bler of hot or cold water, or tea without milk, to be taken shortly after each meal, 
 and upon retiring. 

 Pamphlet giving further details mailed free on application to the manufac- 
 turers. 

 Physicians who have not had a bottle of Horsford's Acid Phosphate, and 
 who wish to test it, will be furnished with a sample without expense, except 
 express charges. 

 RUMFORD CHEMICAL WORKS. 

 PROVIDENCE, R. I. " 

 Do you know how long the Hughesdale firm was in business? I think you've got a good one there. Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow!, Great info Thanks. I haven't researched this one much.


----------



## potstone (Nov 4, 2009)

Road Dog, Great looking photos. I like the mixed batch of bottles,
 the contrast in color and form create a nice display.
 Thanks, Greg


----------

